# 2 Unterschiedliche RAM-Kits | Gibt's da Probleme?



## A3QuiiTaS (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe 2 Unterschiedliche RAM-Kits und wusste vorher noch nicht ob das gut ist oder nicht. Vor kurzem bin ich im Internet auf ein paar Threads gestoßen, wo gesagt wurde, dass 2 unterschiedliche Kits sich nicht vertragen.
Ich habe 2x2GB Kingston ValueRAM 1333MHz und 2x2GB AMD Performance Edition! 1600MHz.
Ich habe mir die RAMs im Internet angeguckt und habe gesehen, dass sie unterschiedliche Timings und Spannungen haben. Könnte das zu Problemen führen? Kann es sein, dass die Speicher lahm sind und ich es nicht merke (Ich weiß ja nicht wie es mit 2 gleichen Kits ist) ?

Mfg A3QuiiTaS

EDIT: Würde es was nutzen, wenn ich Spannungen oder die Timings veränder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2012)

RAM-Riegel können nur mit gleichen Timings und Latenzen arbeiten. in deinem Falle würde das Mainboard automatisch den schnelleren Riegel mit den langsameren Werten des langsameren Riegels ansprechen.

Das funktioniert (sofern beide Riegel die gleiche Versorgungsspannung haben!) normalerweise recht problemlos.
Es kann nur zu Problemen kommen, wenn die Riegel sich zu stark voneinander unterscheiden, beispielsweise wenn ein Riegel auf hohen takt bei größerer latenz ausgelegt ist und der andere auf niedrigeren takt bei besseren (kleineren) Latenzen. Der "kleinste gemeinsame Nenner" solcher Riegel ist dann unter Umstönden so weit von den "Normalen" Betriebsbedingungen eines jeden Riegels entfernt dass es nicht mehr rund läuft.

Die Spannung ist sowieso ein Problem, denn hier muss ebenfalls für alle das gleiche gelten und da müsste (von Hand) die höhere Spannung gewählt werden, was dem armen anderen Riegel nicht gefallen könnte.

Hier kann man natürlich recht viel rumspielen und vielleicht den einen etwas undervolten und den anderen overvolten (also hoffen dass der eine noch stabil ist während man hofft dass der andere nicht kaputtgeht ) oder die Taktraten und Latenzen von hand einrichten bis es läuft aber bei so unterschiedlichen Riegeln und den momentanen RAM-Preisen würde ich eher empfehlen ein paar Euro in die Hand zu nehmen und zwei gleiche Riegel für kleines Geld zu kaufen - die dann auch 100% laufen.

Man bekommt bereits 8GB top-Speicher für grob 40€.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/652382


----------



## Westcoast (10. Dezember 2012)

timings und taktraten kann man anpassen bzw. entschärfen. aber der spannungsbereich sollte identisch sein, weil das board nur eine spannung bereitstellen kann.


----------



## Jan565 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich selber habe auch 2 Kits mit unterschiedlichen Timings, aber gleichem Takt und Spannung am laufen. Dabei gibt es auf jeden Fall keine Probleme.

Hätte ich 1333er würde ich versuchen die als 1600er zum laufen zu bekommen. Wenn es 1,5V Riegel sind, sollte es an sich recht einfach bei 1,65V funktionieren mit gleichen bzw leicht langsameren Timings. Zumindest habe ich damit ziemlich oft gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich selber habe auch 2 Kits mit unterschiedlichen Timings, aber gleichem Takt und Spannung am laufen. Dabei gibt es auf jeden Fall keine Probleme.


 
Bitte die Logik nicht ganz über Bord werfen... nur weil es gerade bei dir problemlos läuft bedeutet das nicht, dass es überall auf dem Planeten problemlos laufen muss. Wie schon geschrieben es_ kann_ funktionieren, muss aber nicht.

Es spricht - sollten die Riegel bereits vorhanden sein - übrigens grade in dem Zusammenhang auch nichts dagegen es einfach auszuprobieren.
Riegel rein, hochfahren (wenn möglich ), per CPU-Z überprüfen was erkannt und was eingestellt wurde und mit ner Stunde oder zwei prime95 Blend Test oder Memtest86 überprüfen ob der Speicher auch stabil läuft.


----------



## A3QuiiTaS (10. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe mal festgestellt. als ich !!Minecraft!! gespielt habe, mein RAM heiss wurde und mein PC gefreezt ist.

Ich kenne mich nicht so mit Timings aus und hab keine Ahnung wie oder auf welchen gemeinsamen Wert ich sie einstellen muss.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2012)

Hitzeprobleme sollten RAMs heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr haben. Die funktionieren bis weit über 60°C problemlos und solche Temperaturen erreichen sie selbst in sehr schlecht gelüfteten Gehäusen nicht, in gut gelüfteten Gehäusen wird RAM selbst unter großer Last selten mehr als Handwarm.

Dein Freeze bei Minecraft muss nicht zwangsläufig vom RAM kommen (auch wenns natürlich sein kann) - auch CPU, Grafikkarte und viele andere Teile könnten zu heiß geworden sein (wenn du schon am RAM heiß bekommst beim anfassen sind andere Teile garantiert noch wesentlich heißer )

Wenn du von den Latenzen wenig Ahnung hast würde ich da ungern selbst was dran drehen, denn da gibts mit subtimings sehr sehr viele Einstellungen mit denen man das System instabil machen kann. Das kann man zwar durch probieren alles herausfinden (da man im Prinzip nichts kaputtmachen kann so lange man die Spannungen nicht erhöht) aber das ist doch sehr langatmig und nervtötend, besonders ohne ein wenig Hintergrundwissen sitzt man da vermutlich ewig.

Wie gesagt, deine Riegel sind da so unterschiedlich, dass dus entweder einfach probieren kannst oder wenns nicht läuft eben nur die beiden schnelleren benutzt (4GB reichen für das allermeiste noch aus) - oder eben ein paar Euro opferst.


----------



## A3QuiiTaS (11. Dezember 2012)

Nene liegt schon am RAM. CPU war nicht OC und GPU auch nicht. Temperaturen waren immer niedrig. Hab mal ins Gehäuse (keine Gehäuselüfter und Seitenteil ist ab) geguckt und die RAMs rausgezogen. Die waren so heiß, dass ich die sofort weggeschmissen hab.


----------



## A3QuiiTaS (12. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal was ausprobiert aber ich weiß nicht ob es des Rätsels Lösung ist. Ich hab die DDR-Spannung auf 1,5V gesenkt (gilt das für beide Kits?) und die Taktrate auf 1333MHz gesenkt (genau die selbe Frage wie bei der Spannung).
Falls es weiterhilft ich habe das Award BIOS (Gigabyte GA-990FXA)


----------



## A3QuiiTaS (12. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal was ausprobiert aber ich weiß nicht ob es des Rätsels Lösung ist. Ich hab die DDR-Spannung auf 1,5V gesenkt (gilt das für beide Kits?) und die Taktrate auf 1333MHz gesenkt (genau die selbe Frage wie bei der Spannung).
Falls es weiterhilft ich habe das Award BIOS (Gigabyte GA-990FXA)

EDIT: Hupps Doppelpost


----------

